# طهرتني قدستني،بدم جرى من جنبك الجريح



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

*يا إلهي إنني في قبورِ خطايايّ أفيح
*
*قد أنتن، قد أنتن، الجميع يصيح*

تُناديني باسمي، تغسلني *بدمك* من إثميّ القبيح

طهرتني قدستني،*بدم جرى من جنبك الجريح*

سمعتك تناديني: *تعال إليّ فتستريح*

*الآن تعود فتحيني بصوتك المريح
*
إذ أصعدتني من *قبريّ *بقوة صليبك يا *ربي المسيح*

*نفخت فيّ من جديد فأحييتني بروحك النصيح
*
فخلقتني من جديد فأعلن *حبك الحب الصريح*

*لك ينبغي التسبيح والمديح يا مخلصي وربيّ المسيح.



:smi411:م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

فخلقتني من جديد فأعلن حبك الحب الصريح
يارب سلام
شكرا جداااااااااا للصلاه اجميله دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> فخلقتني من جديد فأعلن حبك الحب الصريح
> يارب سلام
> شكرا جداااااااااا للصلاه اجميله دي
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------



## mera22 (10 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير جميله

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير جميله
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك



أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

آميــــــــــــــــــن

بركه ونعمه ومحبه وسلام يسوع

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> آميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...


أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------



## DODY2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

جميله جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> جميله جدا ربنا يباركك


أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*يسلم تمك...*
*روعة...*
*صلي لأجلي...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

christianbible5 قال:


> *يسلم تمك...*
> *روعة...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*
> *الرب يسوع معكم...*


أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صلاة مباركة شكرا لك


----------



## prayer heartily (28 نوفمبر 2011)

امين يا يسوع طهر ونقي نفوسنا وارواحنا بدمك الطاهر الذكي  ايها الذبيح لاجل الاثمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة شكرا لك


أشكرك كتييييييييييييير للمشاركة
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم
سلام ونعمة لكم


----------

